# New Gravely owner



## vkfenn (Sep 30, 2012)

Just bought a Gravely 2 wheel tractor yesterday. Old and a little rusty but, it was love at first site. I have figured out from the serial number it's a 1978.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

1978? It could be almost anything. Which engine does it have?


----------



## KurtDeMeaner (Jul 12, 2012)

Pics?????????


----------



## vkfenn (Sep 30, 2012)

Here are the pics of my Gravely. Its a 1978 and has a Kohler engine. I think it's a 5000 series.


----------



## KurtDeMeaner (Jul 12, 2012)

nice, have you tried it out yet?


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice machine, i am tring to sell mine at the moment, but overall it looks like you have a good solid gravely!!


----------



## vkfenn (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, I have tested it out a little, runs great just having the same problem with the PTO not staying engaged as mentioned in the other thread. I have sprayed it with WD 40 so i will see if that will help. Was out of town over the weekend but, iI am planing on using it for a couple of hours in the AM.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Check the front shipper shaft body mounting bolts and the other shipper shaft parts. Loose bolts and excessive part wear can cause the PTO to not get fully engaged.


----------

